# Looking for Model 3 Performance R&T Test report



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm trying to source the Tesla Model 3 Performance R&T Test report so I can print it out and laminate it: If you come across it *please let me me know >*

<







I've attached the one they made for the Tesla Model S P85D for reference>


----------

